# Pointing Labs, Labradoodles, Red/Silver Labs, Now this.....



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

Looks like the Labrador is under assault again.....

http://www.miniaturelabradorretriever.com/

It's hard to be a purist!

Hydro - defender of the breed.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

gayness


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I saw one the other day...unfrickin' believable! That is some crap! :eyeroll:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

We have just called the small labs or "boat dogs". They have been around for years. Just a smaller version of the big ones. I had a boat dog many years ago and she was wonderful.

This just sounds like someone trying to make up a new marketing angle to make $$$ with.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

They really aren't that small and it makes more sense than the 110lbs + hip displasic trending monsters a lot of breeders have been producing the last 25 years.

A middle sized dog as smart as a lab without the weight induced joint problems would be a real nice dog in a boat, home and the car.

There are lots of so called minature versions of various breeds and it hasn't hurt the original breeds to my knowledge.

A bigger lab has an advantage doing water retrieves these smaller lighter dogs would have an advantage in the uplands.

The real test or questions is will they breed for hunting ability.

I don't think this breed variation is necessary, but I see no harm.


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

Just a small boned lab. No big deal. The fact someone is trying to make it one is troubling.


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

> There are lots of so called minature versions of various breeds and it hasn't hurt the original breeds to my knowledge.


Good reply, I think your right. Those folks who are breeding for field work would not let "mini-labs" into their pedigree's anyway. Just from my personal experiance, I would say your typical field trial lab trends in the 55 to 70 pound range for females, and 65 to 80 pound range for males. There are of course a small percent of dogs over 80 pounds.


----------

